# One Smooth operator



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i need one of these.
im saving for a bandsaw right now but if its on sale somewhere on black Friday i think im going to get it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Like mine a lot.

As do most users whose opinions I've ever seen.

I think it's one of a handful of real Ridgid gems.

The other thing you hear, pretty consistently, is "I use it a LOT more than I thought I would !"

Amen. If you can (Klingspor, or other sources), get a couple of grits for the abrasives, and get even MORE use out of it.

I feel like dust collection could be better, but … it's not awful, and I don't have anything to compare it to. Maybe-like a band saw-it's just not the easiest thing to get 100% dust collection from.

But …yeah … love mine !


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

Love mine too. It performs great and with the flexibility to change from belt to round, can't complain. The only thing I would warn you on, is don't tighten the nut that holds the sanding stuff on too tight. I made a wrench by making a piece of wood to fit over the nut. I don't over tighten any more.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Love mine too. Easy to use, good results.


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like I am singing in the same choir since I have been very pleased with mine as well. My experience with the dust collection however is not quite as stellar. I have a 1 1/2 hp Steel City Dust Collector which is plenty powerful but, depending on the type of sanding, quite a bit of sawdust lands on the table and elsewhere. Nonetheless, it is still one of my favorite tools.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I have it, but only use the oscillating drum for contour work. (Awesome) That's because I have a delta Belt/Disk sander. BUT, if I didn't have the Delta, the belt accessory would come in very handy. 
It's nice to have choices.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

That is on my wish list


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

One of the few tools exclusive to Ridgid. I guess it is to much of a niche market for others to jump in. I've never read a bad review. For the garage hobbiest it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love mine to…not one complaint. Enjoy it.

Grub


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering if it was good or not, thanks for the review.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Add my vote to the list of happy owners. Does anyone know of a source for additional grits for the drums? The belts are easily available in various grits but i can't find a variety for the drums.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

We have the Ridgid sander as well. Dust collection with the spindle sander is really good with shop vac hooked up. DC is not as good using the belt sander.

With Texas humidity we have had some premature sanding belt failures, at the glue joints, which has been improved significantly by storing the belts and extra sanding drums in a plastic storage container with tight lid and some dessicant bags.

Overall a great addition to your shop.

Thanks for a great review!

Good luck!


----------



## njcraftsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine gets daily use in my shop, had to get a reducer to fit my ducting though. Love it truly a work horse! Ridgid stationary tools are some of the best kept secrets around….shooos though… dont tell anyone ;o)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I appreciate the tip. One of these days I'm going to get a spindle sander for my shop.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I don't think I've ever read a bad review about this sander. I have one too and didn't think I'd use it as often as I do.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have one of these. And I have been pleased as punch with it since the day I got it… Nbeener's comment is right. I use this WAY more than I thought I would have… The only fusses I have ever heard about with these is…

#1. A fellow on another forum got a lemon. Siezed up or something. Hey it happens, even Rolls Royce makes duds from time to time…
#2. Users seem to be confused about replacement abrasive sleeves. It seems some Home Depots don't carry them… Not the fault of the sander, but rather the fault of bone headed tool dept managers… Try online, the sleeves are readily available….
#3. Dust collection. While far from the worst, isn't great… A lot of users are figuring out interesting custom dust hoods so they can breathe easier…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably one of the very best power toll ever made and sold. 
I use mine "all the time".
Ridgid tools in general have a very good value. 
I own several of them and I ma very pleased with each one of them.
My next Ridgid tool will be their trim router.

One can buy sleeve at HF.

helluvawreck, don't just get spindle sander, get the a Ridgid, it is the very best hand down.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love mine and it has become my "go to" sander…gave up on the POS Rikon 6" belt / 10" disc sander that I bought by mistake.
I use replacement sleeves from Harbor Freight….there is one extra sleeve size (3") in the HF package that doesn't fit the Ridgid , but I've found other uses for it , so it still is a great bargain. : )
Enjoy your new toy !


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

There's one for sale, used, in my general area … right now … for $160.

I don't know the owner. I've never seen this machine. So … no recommendations. Just a lead, if anybody's intereted.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/2074245100.html


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Pinto;

All of the Houston HD's keep the sanding sleeve sets and you can also order them from HD on line.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I love mine too!!! I hesitated due to the larger size of this machine compared to other oscil. sanders. My space is limited like many of us. I'm sure glad I got this one though. The bigger table is very helpful right now as I'm making a rocking horse. It made quick work of smoothing out the parts. It would have been hard to do such large pieces on a smaller machine. I have a belt/disc sander and I offer use it, but in this case the rigid belt was better suited to the situation. My other belt sander is flat and as you know the Rigid lays on it's side. I learned the hard way to use the little fence with this sander, but with these bigger parts I needed an extra couple of inches. I used a nice squared up piece of 2X4 clamped to the table for a custom fence and it worked great and I kept my fingernails. I am lucky. I was shocked at how well the shop vac took care of the dust with this baby. I didn't see any in the air, just a little build up on the table now and then which I pushed into the vents.
Vicki


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have used one of these for several years and they are well worth the money. I made a larger top for mine that fits over the existing top so that I could do large pieces. I get my sleeves and belts from klingspor at woodworkingshop.com.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

need one,want one, where to put it??? thanks for the review. dp


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

I too love this machine. I just resently got one and I am amazed at the uses for it. No more running to the band saw or table saw to trim off that pesky 1/4" that needs to go…....

As for the sleeves, for those of you in the Midwest, Menards sells a pack of them that work. You just get a 3" one you can not use.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Just posted, today, on another forum:










Might be a relatively cheap+easy fix for one of this tool's few minor shortcomings….


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine burst into flame by the third use … I am not so impressed.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Shawn,
You can't sand paint off of gasoline cans.
LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Neil , how is the dust collector working?
Does it make music? ( this thing looks like an old gramophone speaker). 
I guess that as a speaker it sucks!!!!!


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

I need to update my post. I was not so happy with the machine but I am impressed as heck by the company.

I taped my receipts to the inside of the manual in case I need warranty support … but did not realized that home depot uses thermal ink that fades quickly. Net result … no receipt to support warranty claim.

Rigid looked up the machine by serial number, but could not verify that machine was new enough to qualify for warranty service. At most companies that would be the end of the story. Not so at Rigid …. they offered to authorize a one time repair … no screaming, no yelling required … they proactively offered.

If this was intended to sway future purchasing decisions towards Rigid … all I can say is that it worked. I am impressed.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got one tonight based on the positive reviews here and that it has both a belt and oscillating spindle for $200. I've used it on some band saw boxes I've got going and it worked great for me too. I did have some dust build up on the table but not nearly as bad as last week when I was using my Ryobi belt sander mounted upside down in my vise! And now my sanding is perpendicular to my BS face! 
Thanks for all of your comments, insight, and advice!
Shawn in Tampa - I hate that thermal print too. I always make a copy of important receipts with "real" paper and ink.


----------



## rda327 (Mar 1, 2011)

I purchased a Rockwell Sander a week ago, Today it smoked and burned. Returning to Amazon.com and getting the Rigid. Thanks for all the reviews they make buying much easier.


----------

